# Tastes you prefer



## leevatcvtt (Aug 9, 2016)

What kind of tastes do you prefer for a dish?


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I like garlicky and spicy meals amongst other types


----------



## leevatcvtt (Aug 9, 2016)

Surreal Snake said:


> I like garlicky and spicy meals amongst other types


Garlick? You know, you can kill a vampire after having some garlicky food XD


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

leevatcvtt said:


> Garlick? You know, you can kill a vampire after having some garlicky food XD


Hahah yup so they say


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

The holy trinity of garlic, scallions, and ginger can't go wrong for me. I also like scallions and cilantro.

In general terms, I like dishes to be savory. I guess that translates to umami?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I absolutely loathe the taste of extra salt in my food. I was in KFC the other day, and across from me were two guys. They literally drowned their meal in salt: chips, chicken even the fucking gravy couldn't get away from the salt assault. I watched them like I was watching a documentary on the National Geographic channel. Disgusted, bemused, stunned, shocked, and anything else you can think of.

I just don't understand.

Sweet and sour all the way


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I like a mix of sweet and spicy.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

*Tart *drinks - *sweet* snacks - _*salty *_/ _*spicy*_ food. _Bitter_ .. (??) Horrid.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

nothing like the taste of ﻿ＶＡＰＯＲＷＡＶＥ


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

If I could put garlic and onions on everything...also chocolate, beer, women...


----------



## leevatcvtt (Aug 9, 2016)

So most people here like garlick?


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, can't believe so many people like sour! I only like sweet and salty of the options provided.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

leevatcvtt said:


> Garlick? You know, you can kill a vampire after having some garlicky food XD


Yeah, it's called suicide.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

1. Umami
2. Sweet
3. Salty
4. Sour
5. Bitter


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Unami and Salty are my favs. 

Anything savory. Mmm! roud:


----------



## Headdesk (Jun 13, 2016)

Umami and salty for food, bitter for snacks (I love black licorice and dark chocolate). I hate sour foods, even some strawberries are too tart for me. I was the only kid who didn't want Warheads candy.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Does someone know how blood tastes?

I've never taste unami, so i can't judge. I don't like bitter. Sweetness is too sweet, but it's okay. I prefer sour and salt. What taste is piquant food actually? I really like that. I love sour fruit and sour candies. But i also like salt (although i don't like it that you become thirsty after tasting it)


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Umami. Savory all the way. Do not have a sweet tooth.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> Does someone know how blood tastes?
> 
> I've never taste unami, so i can't judge. I don't like bitter. Sweetness is too sweet, but it's okay. I prefer sour and salt. What taste is piquant food actually? I really like that. I love sour fruit and sour candies. But i also like salt (although i don't like it that you become thirsty after tasting it)


You have blood, try for yourself


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

- Sweet / Sour drinks.

- Savory / Spicy foods.

- Sweet / Salty snacks.

That's a lot of S's.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Umami and salty. 

The hungrier I am, I tend to get repulsed by sweet foods and crave salty or savory. 



Lakigigar said:


> Does someone know how blood tastes?
> 
> I've never taste unami, so i can't judge. I don't like bitter. Sweetness is too sweet, but it's okay. I prefer sour and salt. What taste is piquant food actually? I really like that. I love sour fruit and sour candies. But i also like salt (although i don't like it that you become thirsty after tasting it)


Yeah, it tastes like metal. 

You probably know how umami tastes without realizing.  
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umami#Foods_rich_in_umami_components


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

I LOVE bitter foods/beverages.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

Sweet, sour, spicy. I like bitter if it's chocolate, coffee or wine though.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Prefer savoury, spicy and saltiness. Never tried unami, but I think it has something to do with the taste of fat.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

That depends on how much. I can like sweet, salty or bitter, just not too little nor too much. But younger I preferred more sweet stuff, now more salty. Bitter the less. Spicy if not ripping off my mouth, meaning not keen on wasabi.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I've got really strong tastebuds, and bitterness and sourness in particular tend to overwhelm me very easily, making me gag. So I have a fairly childish palate, preferring a pretty simple mix of mild, sweet and salty flavours. A lot of stuff based on flour, cheese and tomato. I don't really like seasoning or dressings, since I get a lot of enjoyment out of the base flavour of chicken, beef, salad greens, etc., which again is just easily overwhelmed.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

From the provided options: Umami

I do love spicy foods though.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

sweet and unami. salty comes next. okay with sweet and sour too.
Even better if the food is hot and spicy (though hotness and spiciness isn't a taste technically).
I don't like bitter tastes (dark chocolate being an exception, but for the most part no).


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Mostly sweet, but in a...distinctive way. I like when something is so richly sweet it would be too intense for most; eg, milk chocolate truffles, cheesecake, etc. But while I like richness I don't like when things are too...sugary sweet, I have no idea how to describe it. I like sweet and sour sauces.

I love salt, so much so I like to eat the salt that collects at the bottom of pretzel bags.

Umami, yes, definitely.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a big foodie, so I like all tastes :kitteh:.


----------



## EJCC (Sep 7, 2016)

Umami ftw <3

Sweet comes a close second. I very much crave sweet food over salty food.


----------



## Liriope (Aug 11, 2015)

The poll options depend on the dish for me. But I expect meals to use spices. Blandness just makes it feel like there's random squishy stuff in your mouth and then eating feels more like a chore.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I am partial to bitter-sweet. I can't handle sour at all. I used to hate bitter stuff but it's grown on me in combination with sweet anyway. And I don't like things that are overly sweet, I mean I really like sweet stuff but it tends to make me feel ill if not counterbalanced. So I like dark chocolate while things like pure-sugary candies (like jolly ranchers or gummi-bears) make me ill very quickly... like halfway through the first one sometimes.


----------

